# baby Liam



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

my new son Liam was born a few hours ago today
9 lbs 5oz 21 and a half inches tall
so happy


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Awww, congratulations!! Great name by the way.


----------



## gstice (Jan 19, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats!  9 plus pounds, wow!


----------



## jayleepraise (Feb 7, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

congratulations!


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

dr had to cut him out 
to big for natural birth
he is gonna live in a house with geckos and hedgehogs 
gonna be a critter lover I'm sure


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats! He has a great daddy  and by the way, I love the name Liam


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe....I thought you were going to introduce a new hedgie. :lol: I do love the name Liam, btw. One of my favorite actors is Liam Nieson. Woof! 9 lbs. You better be very, very good to his mama! Wow! So glad he's healthy.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Congrats!
Happy birthday Liam!


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

Congrats and welcome to the world little Liam!


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Congrats!  I hope Liam let' you sleep enough during the night.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats on the new addition! Hope he is happy and healthy,


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

he is happy & healthy
mom & dad ain't had a solid nights sleep since he came into this world
but we love him anyway lol
had some issues breast feeding but we figured it out
(he can't suckle a full breast so we have to pump some out first)


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Would love to see some pics of the baby when you have a chance!


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Congrats!! I'm with Larry I would love to see pics!


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

here we go hope it sticks pic of Liam Aidan


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Jake said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> here we go hope it sticks pic of Liam Aidan


Aww!  Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh....what an angel.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

congrats on the new born

he will have some cool critters for show and tell when he gets old enough for school


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

Awww Liam is adorable! Congratulations!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a beautiful baby! A true gift of God!


----------

